# IIS Authentifizierungsprobleme



## thomson1308 (12. November 2013)

Hallo,
ich möchte die Website mit einer Standardauthentifizierung sichern.
Wie ich es aktiviere ist mir klar, aber wo hinterlege ich nun die berechtigten User inkl. Passwort?

Gruß und Danke


----------



## ComFreek (12. November 2013)

Hallo,

ich kenne mich leider mit IIS Administration nicht aus, doch habe ich diesen Link gefunden:
http://blogs.technet.com/b/bernhard...ifizierung-und-autorisierung-mit-dem-iis.aspx
Sieht mir ganz passend für dein Problem aus.


----------



## thomson1308 (13. November 2013)

Hi,
vielen Dank für die rasche Antwort.
Genau nach diesem Link habe ich gearbeitet, leider weiss ich aber nicht wie ich jetzt die Benutzer einschränkem kann und wie/wo die Benutzerverwaltung verwaltet wird.


----------



## thomson1308 (13. November 2013)

Hi,
ich habe es mit Hilfe des von dir angegebenen Links jetzt doch hinbekommen.
Vielen Dank.

Grüße


----------

